# Cyriopagopus sp. "Sumatra" or "Hati Hati"?



## Medusa (Oct 17, 2014)

Acquiring one of these has piqued my interest so I'm researching since this seems to be a pricier T, at least for me. Can anyone recommend one over the other? Also looking for info if you *have* one or the other and can share experiences. Thanks!


----------



## jbm150 (Oct 17, 2014)

The Hati Hati maybe looks a little 'cleaner', more defined in color and pattern, but the Sumatran tiger gets larger, which is always my preference.  You can't go wrong with either, I shan't think


----------



## Lacey (Oct 17, 2014)

I only have sp. Hati Hati but I'm expecting a few Sumatran Tiger slings next month. Cyriopagopus is definitely one of my favourite genera, they're great eaters and females are just stunning!! I have them in arboreal setups with a few inches of substrate and cork bark, they are quick and aggressive like most asian arboreals but once settled into their new home I find they will retreat to their hide when startled rather than darting out of the enclosure. All three of my 2" slings made little burrows but are out on the bark quite often. Can't wait till they grow up!!!


----------



## Poec54 (Oct 17, 2014)

You can't go wrong with any Cyriopagopus or Lampropelma.  Keep them like Poecs, with some cross ventilation and slightly moist substrate (moister for violaceopes).  They're usually in their retreats during the day and out at night.  Growth is fast, males mature in a year.


----------



## cold blood (Oct 17, 2014)

Hati hati is beautiful, but I think my favorite in the genus is schioedtei...absolutely one of the more stunning t's I have seen.  If/when I decide to venture into Asians this will be one of the first I look at (this and Lampropelma sp "borneo black").  And I often see them on the cheaper side of the genus, like under $30.


----------



## Lacey (Oct 17, 2014)

cold blood said:


> Hati hati is beautiful, but I think my favorite in the genus is schioedtei...absolutely one of the more stunning t's I have seen.  If/when I decide to venture into Asians this will be one of the first I look at (this and Lampropelma sp "borneo black").  And I often see them on the cheaper side of the genus, like under $30.


I've been on the hunt for sp. Borneo Black but they're just not available in Canada right now. Lampropelma Nigerrimum are my favourite though! Stunning!!!


----------



## Medusa (Oct 18, 2014)

Found a "hati hati" on sale this week from one of my fave breeders. Gonna give it a try...thanks for responses. [emoji4]


----------



## Poec54 (Oct 18, 2014)

Medusa said:


> Found a "hati hati" on sale this week from one of my fave breeders. Gonna give it a try...thanks for responses. [emoji4]


Get a few so you have a good chance of getting a female.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## multibit (Oct 20, 2014)

I love Cyriopagopus ,  my favourite is Sumatran tiger ,  their big and the tiger stripes are beautiful .  We also have a Sulawesi black, she's a lovely big girl and is out every night . I rarely see my Lampropelma's and cyriopagopus but their all very nice looking T's


----------

